# 7'X20' Enclosed Trailer for SALE



## Tyler_02 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 7X20 2008 United enclosed trailer for sale. Less than 500 miles on it. Its white with 2 doors in the rear and and side door and rock guard on the front. Tandem axle #3500. I'm selling it to get a bigger trailer I want a 8.5'X24' I have pictures available if interested.

$5000.00 OBO

Tyler

PM me with any questions.


----------

